# Divorzi rapidi e a basso costo In Romania per dirsi addio



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Il fenomeno Un affare per gli avvocati che organizzano le pratiche

*Divorzi rapidi e a basso costo 
In Romania per dirsi addio

**«Scorciatoia» per le coppie italiane: 1.500 euro e 6 mesi*


ARAD (Romania) - Da Bologna ad Arad per dirsi addio. Per sempre. In  modo rapido e a poco prezzo. Come tante altre coppie che, negli ultimi  tempi, vogliono divorziare e volano in Romania. Si evitano lungaggini e  costose pratiche. Gianni e Lucia, entrambi 47 anni, sono di San Lazzaro  di Savena, a meno di otto chilometri dal capoluogo emiliano. Il fatidico  «si», con l'aggiunta di «finché morte non ci separi», se lo erano detti  22 anni fa, davanti all'altare, guardandosi negli occhi e dandosi il  bacio dopo che il reverendo aveva dato l'ok, annuendo con la testa: «Gli  sposi possono ora baciarsi». Quindi, tutti via a festeggiare, in pompa  magna nel grande giardino del ristorante fuori porta. Quello famoso per i  banchetti. Foto ricordo a ripetizione e viaggio di nozze in Spagna,  percorrendola in lungo e in largo: 4.200 chilometri con la vecchia Alfa  «che non mi lascia mai per strada». Poi, qualcosa è andato storto. Forse  la mancanza di un figlio o semplicemente l'amore che, giorno dopo  giorno, è sbiadito fino ad appassire.

*Così è bastato prendere un aereo, direzione Timisoara*.  Nessuna vacanza, giusto il tempo di mettere insieme la pratica con  l'avvocato e di nuovo in aereo verso Bologna. Contenti e potenzialmente  divorziati. Massimo tre giorni per avere la residenza che serve per  avviare la causa al tribunale civile romeno, judicatoria , che, nel giro  di sei mesi, farà avere il certificato di divorzio. Il tutto per la  modica somma che oscilla tra i 1.500 ai 1.700 euro. In Italia, invece,  per archiviare le nozze ci vogliono almeno tre anni, se il marito e la  moglie sono d'accordo. Altrimenti i tempi si allungano. E le spese, già  ragguardevoli, aumentano e possono superare i 6 mila euro.

*Allora perché non sfruttare le nuove norme europee*  che consentono di divorziare legalmente in tutti i paesi dell'Unione? E  in Romania lo slogan è: «Venite da noi, più rapidi e più economici.  Divorzi low cost e last minute».

*«È stato facile - spiega Gianni *-  è bastato mettere una firma, consegnare all'avvocato 1.500 euro e  stringergli la mano. Un divorzio classico, da noi, sarebbe stato troppo  lungo, soprattutto se si vuole riprogrammare la propria vita». Qualche  tempo fa il primato degli italiani che avevano deciso di dire basta al  menage coniugale, era una esclusiva della capitale, Bucarest. Adesso  anche città meno importanti sono visitate da italiani «turisti del  divorzio». Come Arad, ma anche Lipova, Gurahounct, Ineu, tutti centri  che ruotano intorno al distretto di Arad, nella regione della  Transilvania. 

*«Per potere accedere al nostro Tribunale civile *-  spiega l'avvocato Claudia Rozina Chereches, del Baroul (Foro) di Arad -  bisogna far stipulare alla coppia un contratto di affitto di almeno tre  mesi. O, meglio ancora, un contratto a tempo indeterminato, con la  clausola che lo si possa sciogliere quando si vuole, con un preavviso di  30 giorni. Il documento verrà quindi registrato e da quel momento si è  già residenti, cioè si è in possesso del domicilio temporale. Dopo un  mese inizia la pratica alla judicatoria. Quindi nel giro di sessanta  giorni ci sarà la prima udienza, nella quale potrebbe già essere  pronunciata la sentenza di divorzio. C'è poi ancora un'attesa di circa  trenta giorni, per avere la sentenza scritta. Ma tutto questo lo faccio  io. I clienti devono solo firmarmi una delega a procedere, con una  procura speciale. La spesa? Circa seicento euro per l'affitto, cento  euro per la procura e dagli 800 ai 1.000 per il mio onorario. Tutto  compreso, anche il titlu esecutorio internazionale che attesta che la  sentenza sarà, secondo la normativa comunitarie, valida anche in  Italia».

*Annuisce anche il collega Valentin Ciprian Badescu *che  rafforza il concetto con alcuni dati: «Negli ultimi due anni, su 150  divorzi di stranieri, 80 erano italiani. E mi riferisco ai distretti che  conosco. Se poi lo si fa in un piccolo paese come Lipova, ci si mette  ancora meno tempo, come un'offerta speciale».Dall'Italia, con un pizzico  di rammarico «per una giustizia italiana sconfitta», parla Gian Ettore  Giussani, presidente dell'associazione avvocati matrimonialisti. «Il 30  per cento degli italiani che divorziano all'estero vanno in Romania, ed è  un numero in continuo aumento».



 Michele Focarete
17 ottobre 2011 16:13

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...io_95b60a46-f88d-11e0-a70e-53be2c0ab142.shtml


----------



## elena_ (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non so.
Penso che un divorzio sia comunque una decisione a cui si arriva dopo un percorso meditato, forse contorto, ma non certo indolore.
In quel percorso risiede tutta la difficoltà.
E poi non è mai detto. 
Mari', con la sua esperienza, docet.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non so.
> Penso che un divorzio sia comunque una decisione a cui si arriva dopo un percorso meditato, forse contorto, ma non certo indolore.
> In quel percorso risiede tutta la difficoltà.
> E poi non è mai detto.
> Mari', con la sua esperienza, docet.


Qui si parla di Tempo e Prezzo,  hai visto: "1.500 euro e 6 mesi" io in America c'ho messo 3 mesi per divorziare ma le spese legali sono state piu' care ... qui in Italia e' tutto lungo come tempo e caro come prezzo


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui si parla di Tempo e Prezzo,  hai visto: "1.500 euro e 6 mesi" io in America c'ho messo 3 mesi per divorziare ma le spese legali sono state piu' care ... qui in Italia e' tutto lungo come tempo e caro come prezzo


eheheh il tempo è denaro


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eheheh il tempo è denaro


Appunto :up: e gli america lo sanno bene :mrgreen: qui in Italia vogliono "stra-magnarci" sopra


----------

